# Is the Sage Duo Temp Pro a worthwhile upgrade?



## Vulpes (Nov 30, 2017)

Recently purchased a Krups Calvi Espresso machine during the Black Friday promotion (120 pounds), it has some interesting features for a budget machine like auto-purge and 3s low-pressure preinfusion. Although it can make some really decent shots, I found the steam wand to be a bit too underpowered my liking (it's even weaker than my previous 3-year-old Delonghi Eco310 without the Panarello attachment). It struggles to even froth (not to mention heat up) a small volume of milk (120-150ml) before the 75s auto shut off feature kicks in.

Unfortunately, the steam wand issue is a deal breaker for me but I have been thinking about returning the machine and upgrading to the Sage Duo Temp Pro. Will that machine be a worthwhile upgrade (for a 200 pound premium) especially in terms of milk frothing (steam wand pressure) and espresso extraction? Or should I just save the money and buy a better grinder instead (currently using the Hario Mini Mill)?

Thanks.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Have you had a look on YouTube at some videos of the DTP? I'd start there maybe and get a feel for what they are like if you haven't already.

I love mine and I'm pretty sure I get on everyone's nerves banging on about them. They are a bit different to steaming with a boiler due to the thermocoil/block (can never remember which) and take a little longer, but with practice you can achieve excellent results.

I have mine paired with a mazzer SJ and really like what I make from it.

Hope this helped


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Have you had a look on YouTube at some videos of the DTP? I'd start there maybe and get a feel for what they are like if you haven't already.
> 
> I love mine and I'm pretty sure I get on everyone's nerves banging on about them. They are a bit different to steaming with a boiler due to the thermocoil/block (can never remember which) and take a little longer, but with practice you can achieve excellent results.
> 
> ...


I'd echo Joey's comment.

I bought one as my first foray back into home espresso also paired with a Mazzer Super Jolly.

It makes excellent coffee, consistently.

Streaming takes a bit more patience and is longer than a single boiler or heat exchanger but I can produce latte art quality milk with it in around 60-90secs of steaming.

Considering you could pick one up second hand very lightly used or refurbished it's a no brain upgrade from my perspective.


----------



## Vulpes (Nov 30, 2017)

> Have you had a look on YouTube at some videos of the DTP? I'd start there maybe and get a feel for what they are like if you haven't already.
> 
> I love mine and I'm pretty sure I get on everyone's nerves banging on about them. They are a bit different to steaming with a boiler due to the thermocoil/block (can never remember which) and take a little longer, but with practice you can achieve excellent results.
> 
> ...





> Have you had a look on YouTube at some videos of the DTP? I'd start there maybe and get a feel for what they are like if you haven't already.
> 
> I love mine and I'm pretty sure I get on everyone's nerves banging on about them. They are a bit different to steaming with a boiler due to the thermocoil/block (can never remember which) and take a little longer, but with practice you can achieve excellent results.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick answers, I did watch a number of youtube videos on the Duo Temp Pro. The steam wand seems to do a good job of texturing the milk (plus it doesn't have an auto shut-off feature) once you get used to it. Just curious, what is the volume of milk that you normally froth? Oh yeah, how's the general reliability of this espresso machine, encountered any technical problems so far?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I think I normally use 100-150ml of milk depending on the size of jug I use.

So far my machine has been fine *searches for wood to touch* I've done a few mods so my warranty is out of the window anyway, but I'm not too worried.

It's a good solid machine.

@fatboyslim is a recent convert who has used various machine so his opinion will be worth its weight


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Vulpes said:


> Thanks for the quick answers, I did watch a number of youtube videos on the Duo Temp Pro. The steam wand seems to do a good job of texturing the milk (plus it doesn't have an auto shut-off feature) once you get used to it. Just curious, what is the volume of milk that you normally froth? Oh yeah, how's the general reliability of this espresso machine, encountered any technical problems so far?


I usually steam enough for a flat white, so about 150ml. Not a great volume.

Touch wood not had any reliability issues so far. All sage coffee machine come with a 2yr warranty too.


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

I've had mine since April. I really enjoy using it and so far (touch wood) had no problems with it.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I have 2 converts to real coffee drinks now but have steamed probably 500ml+ of milk with a BE without any problem other than Sage's jug was too small so had to buy a larger one. That was for 2 400ml flat white style drinks.

John

-


----------



## Dunx90 (Jan 4, 2015)

I just got one upgrading fro ma gaggia classic with PID and love it. Should of upgraded a long time ago.


----------



## Vulpes (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies, will be returning my machine and getting the Duo Temp Pro instead. That should make a nice early Christmas present







. Hopefully, there will be some sort of Christmas promo in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Another vote for the Sage DTP. Interestingly, like two others above, I am also partnering it with a Mazzer SJ (bought secondhand of course) - is it a legal requirement to partner these two ;-). These two in combination (with Rave coffee beans) are giving me a great brew. I can't comment on the steaming capability, as I am an espresso/Americano fan. But I'm planning to try steaming some milk very shortly for flat whites and cappuccinos, if only to keep any house guests happy.


----------



## mattus (Dec 29, 2017)

I found this thread searching for the exact same question, for the exact same upgrade, due to the exact same milk frothing experience (cannot handle a 360ml jug and a 150ml jug just goes way above the right temp before any stretching). Also I know espresso is not supposed to be piping hot but I find the temp below my expectations.

Did you end up returning the Krups Calvi and getting the Sage DTP? I would be very interested in how you found this exchange as I am considering doing the exact same for better milk texturing and temperature.

Cheers!


----------

